# expat medical insurance in US



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for medical insurance when I visit the US? Since I gave up all my insurance in the US and I can't use Medicare what are some good options. I would expect a visit of 30 to 60 days. I am a US citizen living in Philippines permanently.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

For our last trip in 2017 for 30 days, I used travel insurance from USA-Assist. The price for a family of 5 was $681 and I got the high medical coverage, I think it was 1 million per person medical. It covers other travel things too. I err on the high side for medical coverage because medical in the U.S. is outrageous. If you want less coverage the price can be cheaper.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

check with Blue Cross/Blue Shield. See what they charge. They use to have international plans.

art


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

DonAndAbby said:


> For our last trip in 2017 for 30 days, I used travel insurance from USA-Assist. The price for a family of 5 was $681 and I got the high medical coverage, I think it was 1 million per person medical. It covers other travel things too. I err on the high side for medical coverage because medical in the U.S. is outrageous. If you want less coverage the price can be cheaper.


Out of curiosity for my trip I just got a quote from USA Assist and it was $591 for just me (59) and a 30 day stay in the US. Seems like a lot but when you consider what could happen if you do not have insurance (like they drain your bank accounts to pay medical bills) it is probably worth it.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Zep said:


> Out of curiosity for my trip I just got a quote from USA Assist and it was $591 for just me (59) and a 30 day stay in the US. Seems like a lot but when you consider what could happen if you do not have insurance (like they drain your bank accounts to pay medical bills) it is probably worth it.


I assume that includes Covid coverage, right? Prices have probably gone up a lot during Covid. I remember messing around with quotes and I was surprised that adding the family was relatively cheap. I was also around 59 then but my family is younger, of course.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I just got a quote on insurance for $728 for 90 days. I don't know how people will be coming there at these prices. By the time they pay for plane tickets, food, hotels and now insurance. Heck if a person extends their stay it will cost more for insurance then the flight from the USA.

I am about to give up on coming to the Philippines.

art


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I just got a quote on insurance for $728 for 90 days. I don't know how people will be coming there at these prices. By the time they pay for plane tickets, food, hotels and now insurance. Heck if a person extends their stay it will cost more for insurance then the flight from the USA.
> 
> I am about to give up on coming to the Philippines.
> 
> art


The topic is about getting insurance while travelling in the U.S. If you want to discuss insurance costs while travelling to and in the Philippines, start another topic. You only need Covid insurance while in the Philippines, if that is all you want.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> I just got a quote on insurance for $728 for 90 days. I don't know how people will be coming there at these prices. By the time they pay for plane tickets, food, hotels and now insurance. Heck if a person extends their stay it will cost more for insurance then the flight from the USA.
> 
> I am about to give up on coming to the Philippines.
> 
> art


If you have the 30 day visa on arrival the requirement is 30 days coverage. As far as extending the 30 days I have seen no requirement to have the insurance.

By the way the topic for this thread is travel to US.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> The topic is about getting insurance while travelling in the U.S. If you want to discuss insurance costs while travelling to and in the Philippines, start another topic. You only need Covid insurance while in the Philippines, if that is all you want.


Also you only need it for the period of you throwaway ticket.


----------

